# Wraps



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

*Just wondering if any of you guys have full truck wraps on any of your service trucks / cars/vans seen some pretty cool looking service trucks on line just wondering how many of you had them. and what your outlook is on them. Maybe oneday i wouldnt mind haveing it done photos if you have them.*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Most often they are appealing only to the ego of the driver.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Most of the wraps I have seen are too busy, and the phone number near non-existent.


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

makes since but some of them really look cool lots of art in them. Or the ones i seen online anyway. There was a gico one that was hillarious i about rolled out of my seat LOL!!!


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wrapped our vehicles. Yes it's busy,but has helped get the name out there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Advanced plum said:


> makes since but some of them really look cool lots of art in them...


And this is exactly why they do not impress me.

It's like a TV commercial during the Super Bowl with millions in cost and great theatrical appeal...but you can't remember who the ad was for.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Advanced plum said:


> makes since but some of them really look cool lots of art in them. Or the ones i seen online anyway. There was a gico one that was hillarious i about rolled out of my seat LOL!!!


Yea... Did you call for an Insurance Quote?:whistling2:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a full wrap truck and a truck with just lettering. My wrap is too busy I admit. I thought it looked good when I got it done but over time you realize like Biz said you're just stroking your own ego. I also think they're overrated as far as getting you more calls over a truck with just logos and lettering. 
On the other hand, I do like and may do if I get one, the simple message of how the Perma-Liner and LMK trailer wraps look.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my full wrap.


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

No on the insurance and that's a nice looking wrap there Sierra


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a wrap.....but, it gets the job done. Simple and appealing.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

4500.00 and I just about kill anyone in a crappy Van or car that bumps it at the supply house. It's bad enough at other places.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

.....


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Not a wrap.....but, it gets the job done. Simple and appealing.


I like that over my wrap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> 4500.00 and I just about kill anyone in a crappy Van or car that bumps it at the supply house. It's bad enough at other places.


I like that one...
It is attractive yet, simple enough to get your name, number, and web address out...

Where Sierra's was just too damn busy to catch the information....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to see some numbers attached. As in how much profit and how long to pay it off. I suspect the answer is not much and forever. People don't call plumbers based on the lettering on the truck. They call plumbers based on word of mouth, reputation and referrals.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Most often they are appealing only to the ego of the driver.


 

I dont have a wrap but you can see my
billboard from about 400 yards away..
Rheem paid for half of it too ....:yes:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine is getting done today. Wonder if it is worth doing?

Will post pics later.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's some wraps and not from the Hackney website.

http://www.hackneyservice.com/products/plumb_p2000_photo.php


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like the words plumbing and drain cleaning fell down alittle...... Lol. Just kidding. Looks real good!!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like to keep it simple, and big....


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Both of our service vehicles are wrapped. Get a lot of complements from customers and a few calls a week that track to seeing our trucks on the road or parked. We made sure to not be too busy and even down played the second wrap. I have customers tell us that they see us all over the place as well. 

Victory PM me about your wrap. I'm getting mine done for about half of your price


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a shot of our wrap


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> I like to keep it simple, and big....


That's a lot of BW heaters leakers under warranty!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's a lot of BW heaters leakers under warranty!



Don't think any of the BW where under warranty, but I did a State in there


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Was going to wrap my vans but the vinyl guy kinda steered me away from them due to warranty life and removal of it, also if you have areas on cargo vans where windows are on passenger vans it is a major failing point, if you have had any paintwork done it is not covered if the vinyl rips off clear or paint, each vinyl installer must complete a few page installation kind of "exam" if it looks like any prior work was done in certain areas they hold no responsibility for the aftermath, sh/t one of my vans has vinyl on it and it peeled the clear taking it off to redo a area, I went with just normal 3m vinyl and it came out pretty nice


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

These are considered partial wraps. Not too busy and to the point, IMO. I get compliments and phone calls.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I may do this just to cover my sh!tty GM paint job


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I like to keep it simple, and big....


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Me too. :thumbup:
> View attachment 34003
> 
> View attachment 34004
> ...


Hey, my iso's have a copyright.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Hey, my iso's have a copyright.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Nevermind the guy standing in front of the truck. I paid about $4,000 for mine which also included the cab.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Won't upload for some reason.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It was too big


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> It was too big



That's what she said....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> It was too big


Good looking rig KC.


----------

